# Tricompartmental Osteoarthritis



## anne32 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a provider that is trying to code for tricompartmental osteoarthritis of the knee. She states when she searched for this term in our EMR, it took her to M17.9-osteoarthritis, unsp. I confirmed with the provider (and she updated the documentation) that it is primary osteoarthritis and it is the right knee, so wouldn't this be M17.11? Also, when I google the term "tricompartmental osteoarthritis" it comes up with M17.9 so now I'm really confused because in my mind this is not unspecified. Help! What do I code?


----------

